# Job prospects for Translators



## eudodo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello

I am seriously considering immigrating to Canada but I am very concerned about the job prospects for translators. I am a Polish citizen living and working in the UK. 
Anybody knows anything about the prospects in this sector?


----------



## N1k100 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi there

I am assuming you speak Polish and English. There would be more prospects if you spoke French which is the other Canadian language. There are many polish people in Canada along with many other nationalities but French and English are the two main languages.

Annette


----------

